# [SOLVED]Otwarte stery ati, brak direct rendering

## vutives

Wiem, że ostatnio na forum dużo postów o otwrtych sterach ati ale mój problem jest trochę odmienny. Po pierwsze: skopałem sobie coś dowiązaniem 

```
ln -s /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 -> /usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.so.1.2
```

Teraz glxinfo pokazuje 

```
glxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/libGL.so.1: file too short
```

Ktoś wie jak to naprawić?   :Embarassed:  Xorg.0.log nie ma żadnych errorów, jedynie wary, które i tak raczej nie są związane z tym problemem.

```
(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/local/share/fonts".

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(WW) RADEON: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(WW) RADEON(0): Failed to detect secondary monitor, MergedFB/Clone mode disabled

(WW) (1280x960,LG FLATRON ez T710PH) mode clock 148.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(WW) (1280x1024,LG FLATRON ez T710PH) mode clock 157.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(WW) (1600x1200,LG FLATRON ez T710PH) mode clock 162MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(WW) (1600x1200,LG FLATRON ez T710PH) mode clock 175.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(WW) (1600x1200,LG FLATRON ez T710PH) mode clock 189MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(WW) (1600x1200,LG FLATRON ez T710PH) mode clock 202.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(WW) (1600x1200,LG FLATRON ez T710PH) mode clock 229.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(WW) (1792x1344,LG FLATRON ez T710PH) mode clock 204.8MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(WW) (1792x1344,LG FLATRON ez T710PH) mode clock 261MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(WW) (1856x1392,LG FLATRON ez T710PH) mode clock 218.3MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(WW) (1856x1392,LG FLATRON ez T710PH) mode clock 288MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(WW) (1920x1440,LG FLATRON ez T710PH) mode clock 234MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(WW) (1920x1440,LG FLATRON ez T710PH) mode clock 297MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(WW) (1400x1050,LG FLATRON ez T710PH) mode clock 155.8MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(WW) (1920x1440,LG FLATRON ez T710PH) mode clock 341.35MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(WW) (2048x1536,LG FLATRON ez T710PH) mode clock 266.95MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(WW) (2048x1536,LG FLATRON ez T710PH) mode clock 340.48MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(WW) (2048x1536,LG FLATRON ez T710PH) mode clock 388.04MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(WW) RADEON(0): DRI init changed memory map, adjusting ...

(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION  was: 0xd7ffd000 is: 0xd7ffd000

(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION was: 0xffffffc0 is: 0xe07fe000

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "ColorTinig" is not used

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x24

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x25

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x26

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x27

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x28

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x29

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2b

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x30

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x31

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x32

```

Moja karta to Radeon 9200 SE. Robiłem wszystko zgodnie z howto na wiki, a direct rendering nie było i jak zaczęłem szukać rozwiązania to sobie własnie glxinfo skopałem. Reemergowałem xorga, mesę, drm z video_cards=radeon. Nie wiem co może być nie tak. Jak mi powiecie jak naprawić tamto dowiązanie to się dowiecie  :Razz: . Cały log tutaj.Last edited by vutives on Fri Jan 19, 2007 12:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pszemas

wylacz w biosie AGPFastWrite i sporobj moj config,, mam na nim osiagi takie same jak na fglrx i w ogole zniknelo duzo problemow (np xvidix i zielony ekran[/profile]):

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Simple Layout"

   Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

   Option "AIGLX" "false"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/freefont"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/dejavu"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"

   SubSection  "extmod" 

         Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension 

   EndSubSection

   Load "drm"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dri"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard1"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

   Option       "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc104"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "pl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse1"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "InputFashion" "Mouse"

   Option       "Name" "Logitech Mouseman Dual Optical"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

   Option       "Buttons" "5"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

   DisplaySize  304   228

   HorizSync    30.0 - 60.0

   VertRefresh  56.0 - 75.0

   ModeLine     "1024x768" 81.8 1024 1080 1192 1360 768 769 772 802 -hsync +vsync

   ModeLine     "800x600" 48.2 800 840 920 1040 600 601 604 626 -hsync +vsync

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Driver      "radeon"         

   VideoRam    131072

   Option "AGPMode"      "4"             # or 4

#   Option "AGPFastWrite"      "1"      # Causes X to hard lock

   Option "GARTSize"      "64"      # or 128 ...

   Option "FBTexPercent"      "50"

   Option "MonitorLayout"      "LCD, NONE"     # CRT if you use CRT monitor

   Option "DisplayPriority"   "HIGH"      # Fix flickering

   Option "ColorTiling"      "1"

#   Option "IgnoreEDID"      "1"

   Option "EnablePageFlip"      "1"

   Option "EnableDepthMoves"   "1"

#   Option "RenderAccel"      "1"      # Not yet implemented

#   Option "AccelMethod"      "EXA"      # Experimental; lots of artifacts

   Option "SubPixelOrder"      "RGB"

   Option "ConstantDPI"      "1"

   Option "DynamicClocks"      "1"

   Option "VGAAccess"      "0"

#   Option "DMAForXv"      "0"

#   Option "DDCMode"      "1"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

   Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "dri"

   Group        0

   Mode         0666

EndSection

```

----------

## n0rbi666

pszemas : a czy opcja 

```
Option "GARTSize" 64
```

 nie zajmuje Ci na dzień dobry 64MB ramu ? 

Bo wczoraj zastanawiałem się, czemu uruchomiony xorg+twm zajmuje 104 mega ramu - okazało się, że właśnie GARTSize rezerwuje sobie od razu pamięć ...

----------

## pszemas

moze i zajmuje ;] mam 512 po cos ten ram jest =]

----------

## vutives

Dzięki za rady ale nie sprawdzę ich póki nie będzie mi działał glxinfo.  :Sad:  Da się to naprawić? revdep-rebuild nie pomaga.

----------

## 13Homer

To może usuń ten link i spróbuj "eselect opengl set ati" (czy też xorg-x11).

----------

## n0rbi666

a masz w /etc/env.d/09ati

```
PATH=/opt/ati/bin

ROOTPATH=/opt/ati/bin:/opt/ati/sbin

MANPATH=/opt/ati/man

#LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH="$LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH::/usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri"

LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH="$LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH:/usr/lib/dri:/usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri
```

----------

## pawels

Spróbuj 

```
emerge mesa
```

powinno ponaprawiać zerwane dowiązania.

----------

## vutives

Ha! Przeemergowałem mesę i nie dość, że działa glxinfo to się okazało, że mam i direct rendering.  :Razz:  Sorry za zawracanie tylnej części ciała  :Very Happy: .

----------

